# How long does it take for Celexa to get out of your system?



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Not just what the drug information claims, the real deal. Any thoughts?


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I don't think the drugs been out there long enought for anyone to know...


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

When I have gone off Celexa, it has taken about 2 weeks for me to completly stop feel the withdrawl effects.


----------

